#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Autenticação ADSL grátis!

## _ivy_

Oiiss, 

Acabei de receber isso por e-mail: 

Pessoal, acabo de encontrar um provedor que faz autenticação gratuita
para o ADSL da Brasil Telecom, GVT e Telefônica! Já cadastrei uma conta e
testei, funciona mesmo!
Segue a url: http://www.ps5.com.br/

----------


## demiurgo

finally!!!

hehehe agora quero ver provedor quebrando hehhehe

[]'s

----------


## LenTu

meu mto show issu... vo sair indicando pra deus e o mundo pra kebrar esse fdp q kerer fazer monopolio... 

agora dah ateh preu pensar em colocar adsl in casa... 

:twisted:

----------


## Plugada

Ola gente feliz ano novo!!!

entao nao consegui, fica querendo conectar e tals e depois diz login ou senha incorretos, mais nao estão eu verifiquei =**

quem mais conseguir avisa.

beijoxxx

----------


## ruyneto

Seguinte pelo que tava lendo no site deles ainda algumas operadoras não permitem que eles façam autenticação, entao pode ser por isso que não esta conseguindo plugada

falows

----------


## bauer

> meu mto show issu... vo sair indicando pra deus e o mundo pra kebrar esse fdp q kerer fazer monopolio... 
> 
> agora dah ateh preu pensar em colocar adsl in casa... 
> 
> :twisted:


Opa.

A autenticação é gratuita não o SERVIÇO ADSL. Quando vc contrata ADSL contrato o serviço (operadora local) e o provedor de autenticação (que pode ser local ou não). Ou seja, vc vai para a mensalidade da operadora e não vai pagar a autenticação que é bem baratinha...

Outra coisa, qualquer provedor (ISP mesmo, com empresa constituida e de preferência com um link dedicado a operadora que deseja autenticar ADSL) pode autenticar ADSL, bastando entrar em contato com a operadora local que presta o serviço ADSL e enviando devidas papeladas....td se resolve....

t+

----------


## Jim

uso o ps5.com.br a uns 2 meses mais ou menos (desculpem por esquecer de postar aqui :-P) é muito bom provedor, nunca tive problemas de nao conectar (ao contrário da UOL)

----------


## LenTu

> Opa.
> 
> A autenticação é gratuita não o SERVIÇO ADSL. Quando vc contrata ADSL contrato o serviço (operadora local) e o provedor de autenticação (que pode ser local ou não). Ou seja, vc vai para a mensalidade da operadora e não vai pagar a autenticação que é bem baratinha...


to ligado... eh q na minha atual conjuntura qq R$20 conto tah salvando vidas... 

:wink:

----------


## felco

alguem de sampa + speedy conseguiu usa????

----------


## Jim

> alguem de sampa + speedy conseguiu usa????


Quem te fornece o link?

----------


## LenTu

po... assinei com o speedy... a propria telefonica q vai fornecer o link pra mim... serah q consigo utilizar o ps5 aki ?

:?

----------


## Jim

> po... assinei com o speedy... a propria telefonica q vai fornecer o link pra mim... serah q consigo utilizar o ps5 aki ?
> 
> :?


Acredito que sim

----------


## LenTu

tem uma parada lah no site do ps5 q fala q pra speedy precisa di avaliação cadastral... 

tu sabe q raio eh issu Jim ?

----------


## Jim

> tem uma parada lah no site do ps5 q fala q pra speedy precisa di avaliação cadastral... 
> 
> tu sabe q raio eh issu Jim ?


Daí vc me apurou... sei nao velho

----------


## LenTu

bom... soh espero q aprovem o meu... ahuahuahauhua

:twisted:

----------


## felco

alguem sampa + speedy conseguiu usar???

----------


## LenTu

ateh agora a telefonica naum liberou os caras... por issu ainda naum dah pra usar.....  :Evil:

----------

AHHHHHHH QUE ODIO!!!!!!!! NOSSA NESSAS HORAS EU QUERIA TE UMA BOMBA NUCLEAR EH TACA NO DONO MAIS SO NELE FDP!!!!! SJIFHGIAJSFHGSDUIGFHSDUIGHSUIODHGUISDOAHGUIOSDA AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FDP

----------


## LenTu

> AHHHHHHH QUE ODIO!!!!!!!! NOSSA NESSAS HORAS EU QUERIA TE UMA BOMBA NUCLEAR EH TACA NO DONO MAIS SO NELE FDP!!!!! SJIFHGIAJSFHGSDUIGFHSDUIGHSUIODHGUISDOAHGUIOSDA AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FDP


aff

----------

